# cd burner diagnostic???



## dr_dodgeball (Dec 27, 2004)

hey all, I had some recent issues with burning especially with vcds. I think my burner might be going. Is there any diagnostics or tests I can perform to see if this is the case? . . .ie burn something to cd then assess the results in some specialized program??


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

what program are you using to burn? if your using windows? try another burning program. i never did like using the windows program to burn. here are a few i have used in the past. that work well. an are free
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/deepburner.html
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/cdburnerxp.html


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Get Nero CD-DVD Speed (freeware) http://www.cdspeed2000.com/ You can run some benchmark tests that might be of some help.


----------



## dr_dodgeball (Dec 27, 2004)

I've been using roxio . . .I know . . .I know, but it has been working fine in the past. Usually the problems stem from some other sources ( ie dying drive, or disk defrag etc . . ) 

But which is the best program for assessing how the burner itself is performing? and able to burn vcds with the best results?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

stantley said:


> Get Nero CD-DVD Speed (freeware) http://www.cdspeed2000.com/ You can run some benchmark tests that might be of some help.


This will tell you if your drive is OK or not.


----------



## dr_dodgeball (Dec 27, 2004)

I attempted to run some tests got error code(31100).

I do not know what any of the tests mean . . . is there a guide on how to use the program, telling what each test means?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

The help file is pretty good, that website has additional info. I found your error code.

31100	UNRECOVERED READ ERROR

At the bottom of the help file is 'Contact Information', there's an e-mail address that you might want to use.

Another link http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=96285&highlight=nero+cd-dvd+speed


----------

